# MONTE CARLO LS BUILD OFF PIC'S



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

the car's that are posted on this topic are for *only entry's can post here*. the last entry must be in by aug 31 06.

thank's MR BIGGS.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Minidreams Inc. list of mods

Engine =

All resin 396 fully plumbed, hand made plug wires, boots, igntion system

Chassie =

custom built arms on top of molded in frame, reinforced rear end ,custom bulit cylinders , front and rear , Graphics on chassie to match body , hand made springs 

Interior =

Smooth and body colored dash , No gages,covered with mirrors and plushed , seats are custom built from drag seats and plushed , rear seat was plushed , custom console holds 8 kicker subs and is plushed ," All plush roll is hand layed and has been done i string at a time with 3 differnt colors, doors plushed and Mirriors , trunk flocked and plushed to match the guts !

Body =

EVERY THING opened and works ! Open the roof , took out c pillar , Has the BIGGS LS front clip ,BIGGS LS rear bumper , chromed tail light rings, head light rings , grille, Car is covered in Matrix Sun orange preal mixed with a super sliver base and over the top of white , the red and silver strips are air brushed , all the accents are done with gel pens ,then car was covered with EXTREME KOLOR clear , Hood is hinged to show motor , No inner fenders, Doors hinged and open suicide , The trunk is stright cut and opens suicide !

Trunk / set up =

The pumps are all hand made ! From the motor to block tank ,dumps , hard lines , The backing plates are BIGGS pressed plates , its all wired and plumbed , The batteries are all resin and wired in line ! The pumps are set up off the Lay It Low oil flow diogram from the tech side and are in the correct flow route , Amp is a 4500 gb computer chip (What ever that means LOL!) and i added decals to make it look as if were amp and it as the DB digtail meter 

Other details added=

Automatic on the cloumin with the #5 poolball , Hand made spoke wheel , Hand made car club plaque in rear window , Photoreduced Alipine filp face radio , Lowrider bike magazines , and CDs , Hand built switch box , Windsheild is etch to say MINI CARLO LS and then has the body accents etch in , Betos 1109 spoke wheels gold ring chrome spokes, Hand made hex nut wheel lockers 

Thats what went into this ! Thanks ! David Irwin aka MINIDREAMS INC.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Out door shots Hope this shows the ture colors !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks for the chance to be in this ! GOOD LUCK TO ALL ! May the Best Built WIN! 

OH and i cant for get to say BRING IT !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Chassie picks Sorry i forgot to get these in the frist time !

























Thanks !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Ok time to show more pics ! These are the best out door shots I can get ! I was going for the real look ! 


















































Hope to see some more finished soon !


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

well i finished mine but wouldn't you know the damn clip came out a little more green lmao, then on the out door pics the clip got small gap between it and fender but no biggy ill fix it sometime. but i just want to get this build out of my hair to much bad luck with it. 
good luck to everyone it was a fun build off  

engine = 
stock wired w/ pink accents

frame = 
posable rearend with chain bridge
hande made cylinders and springs
gold leaf accents

Interior = everything shaved but gages
t.v screen and radio
3 fish tanks 1 in each door and one in dash custom made seats
molded sub box in rear seat for 3 subs & 2 amps 
finished with rose pink fuzzy fur
piped w/ yellow sting

Body = 
boyd yellow pearl ofer silver bash w/decal on hood
shaved w/Targa top biggs/1ofkind LS clip blacked ou head lights
hood and trunk open opposite to each side 
furred same as inerior w/mirrors and piped with yellow string 

Trunk / set up =
2 whammy tanks 8 batteries
chrome wire hard lines 
red wire battery cables

Other =
rubys on spinners
foiled trunk pan
felix the cat license plate


































































heres a link to more pics of it


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Ok #2 From Minidreams Inc.


this was built to look as if were JR.s car he got handed down from Grandpa Then he switch it up ! 

Fully detailed interior , trunk ,motor, the panit is all PPG DBU base coat , covered in PPG sunset pearl , Then Covered in PPG Omni Clear !

The wheels i glod plated my self Mixing Clear yellow and a very little clear red , 

Rear window hand etch to say MINIDREAMS 

Sets are labeled MINIDREAMS 

The rear end is bridged and chained , and has been set up with the springs , cylinders, and shocks to help it ride smooth ! 

Trunk setup is 2 pumps, 4 slinods , 6 battieries , all wired up and 2 fosgate 12 in a plexie box !


Hope you enjoy ! This wasnt as far as the MINI CARLA LS But still I tried to detail it has much as i could !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I will try to get some out door shoots !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

OUT DOOR SHOTS ! 










































































Hope you all enjoy ! This was a blast to be in this build off!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

i hate to be a dick but...

*STOP POSTING IN HERE UNLESS YOU ARE POSTING A CAR*


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

MINIDREAMS INC. # 3 LS ELCO ! AKA EL MINI O

This was a real quick build LOL! I took a Mr. BIGGS Ls clip cut in the center of the head lights and removed about 1/32 of inch on both sides used the factory grille off the elco and added it to give it a dog house type look ! 

The motor is fully done up to look like a V6 The front bench is from a BETOSCUSTOM parted out Caddy promo that i removed from the molded in floor and interior tub , 

The color is a 99 Buick ruby red cover in blue ice pearl and the wheels are paint the ruby red ! Its covered in Exterme Klear ! Hope you like !


























































No outside shots on this ! 

This is it for the Minidreams Line up !
_*Thanks and GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE !*_


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

Representing Los Estados Unidos Mexicanos


straight out of Ciudad Juarez , Chihuahua. 


Seems I am only one living in Mexico on the board.


"El Naranja"

My camera SUCKS big time so please be kind with quality of picures. Close up shots do not come out good. Always come out of focus since my cheap ass camera does not have a macro function.Frustraiting but at this point that is all I got. 


Paint is Nova Orange base folowed by Kandy Tangerine with gold flake. Then 3 coats of Klear sanded and followed by one last FLOW Coat.










Interior is nova orange with darker inserts. Made sure to detail gauges, dash etc. Pictures are shitty hopefully judges can see dash was not just painted and not detailed.








Undies were painted same as body with all chrome. Kit bashing provided chrome front and rear cylinders (guess what kit..LOL). Bare metal foil was used for gas tank and trailing arms among other things.





Engine is stock with some detailing. Again camera will not take any good pictures when I try to get something that small up close. 






Overall I was going for a nice , clean street ride. I wanted something that you would see on any given Sunday just cruzing all damn day. Solid kandy paint with lots of chrome and clean factory interior (no bucket seats,crazy shit etc), Hydros and nice set of wheels. BIG THANKS TO MR.BIGGS FOR TAKING TIME OUT TO MAKE THESE CLIPS (not sucking ass to a judge just stating appreciation). Without them a lot of us would never have built an LS.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Well, I think I might be bringing a knife to a gun fight, but here goes,


I'm done! The damn sun won't come out today, so these are the best pics I could get. :angry: 


Engine--
Stock, with wired distributor, and braided hoses.

Chassis--
Mainly stock. Lowered spindles up front. Scratch-built exhaust tips.

Interior--
Modified bench seat from Revell Caprice, center console removed, custom steering wheel, column shifter made from pin, flocking, in-dash screen from a Dub City car.

Body--
Everything shaved smooth, moonroof cut out with glass from Revell Caddy, headlight lenses made from headlights from a Dub City S-10. Rear tails and bumper from '87 AeroCoupe kit, BMF. Paint is Tamiya Mica Red over Tamiya white primer.



















































































































































Hopefully the sun will come out so I can get some shots in the sunlight, this paint looks totally different in the pics than it does in real life.

Good luck to everyone. This was definetly the most fun I've ever had building a model. Thanks to Biggs, and all of the sponsors for making this possible!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

THATS SIK BRO. NICE WORK. :thumbsup: 
viva el grito!!!!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

WELL THIS AIN'T GONNA GET NO BETTER....I'M GONNA POST THEM UP NOW CAUSE I WON'T HAVE TIME LATER......WIN OR LOSE I HAD FUN BUILDING MY LS'....  
"REDRUM"
-KANDY APPLE RED OVER MARRON BASE
-ALL GOLD PLATED UNDERCARRIAGE
-GOLD LEAF UNDER KANDY & OVER KANDY
-3 GATES 2 TO THE NOSE 1 TO THE ASS..12 BATTERIES..PULL UP OR SHUT UP! :biggrin: ......PEANUT BUTTER GUTS WITH SUNROOF!

































































































I WOULD LIKE TO THANKS BIGGS, CHROMETECH....AND ALL THE HOMIES FOR YOUR SUPPORT...I MAINLY BUILT THESE MONTES FOR MY PERSONAL COLLECTION, NOT JUST FOR THE BUILD OFF..I GOT ANOTHER ONE IN THE WORKS AS WE SPEAK...BIGGS WERES MY CLIP! :biggrin:


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

finished my monte. here are a lot of pics, but i had to show them to show the car like it deserves...


here's the info: 1987 Monte carlo...

Body: gloss black paint with a clear coat, custom decals (grim reaper and tombstone) chrome foiling and trim details

Interior: black simulated vinyl

Chassis: gloss black

Convertible Top: grey material

List of Scratchbuilt parts:
-custom convertible top
-Holley Hi-tek air cleaner
-LS front clip
-grill
-headlights
-front and rear poseable molded suspension with upper a-arms from an impala (first to do poseable suspension)
-powerballs
-battery rack and hold downs
-air conditioning hard lines
-hydraulic hard lines
-tie rods and center link which move with suspension
-seat sliders
-molded speaker enclose with 3 15" subs behind front seats
-license plates (first to do)
-quick disconnect
-reinforcement for rear end (first to do)

List of Modifications:
-opened and hinged doors with molded door jambs
-opened and hinged trunk lid with trunk gutter
-87 monte carlo rear bumper to be a LS
-59 chevy dash with opened and hinged glove box door
-shortened exhaust with a drilled out pipe
-seperated front suspension, modified crossmember and molded to frame
-molded frame

List of Details:
-detailed engine compartment including correctly wired distributor, battery cables, alternator cable, starter cable, water hoses, air conditioning hardlines, painted liquid containers
-foiled and painted interior controls/switches
-foiled and painted turn signal lenses, marker lenses, and talights
-detailed hydraulic setup including battery cables, ground cables, and correctly placed hardlines
-chrome foiled convertible rack
-chrome foiled suspension
-tombstone on trunk lid with as many competitors' names as i could fit (the ones who seemed to still be in the contest)
-grim reaper under the hood
-black painted dishes on rims, chrome spokes, black chips on k/os
-mini lowrider magazine in front seat
-disc brakes on the front

Hydraulic setup:
-4 chrome pumps, 3 square dumps, 12 batteries, quick disconnect
-2 pumps to the front, one pump to each rear corner, all correctly plumbed and wired

thats all i can think of! i probably forgot a lot but ohwell, i'll let the pictures do the rest of the talking! i really enjoyed this build, good luck to all! ~JO$H~


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)




----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)




----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

HERES "PINKY"

-KANDY PINK OVER SILVER, RED, PURPLE, LAVENDER PATTERNS
-FULL CHROME UNDERCARRIAGE..NOT FOIL!
-WHITE GUTS, BENCH SEAT
-MAJESTICS MURAL ON THE TRUNK
-A-ARMS EXTENDED 2 INCHES
-SUN ROOF IN THE BACK

PINKY IS THE IS THE G-RIDE THAT YOU CAN TAKE TO THE SHOWS & THEN WHEN SHOWS OVER CRUISE AROUND TO GET THE BITCHES! :biggrin: WELL ALLENJOY VIEWING MY PINKY......GOOD LUCK TO ALL...SEE YOU FELLAS IN THE WAGON BUILD OFF :biggrin:   

OH YEAH ALL PAINT DONE BY RATTLE CAN! :0


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

But I call it_ MINI'S DREAMIN'_" :biggrin:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)




----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)




----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)




----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)




----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

I shouldn't have posted in here


----------



## Sleepy2368 (Sep 24, 2004)

Here is my entry for the build-off
I know it looks like shit so keep the flames to a minimum please


----------



## steelers#1 (Sep 15, 2005)

PRO MODEL BUILDERS Inc. STEELERS #1 

Here it goes guy's, it's been fun..



Engine :

Engine is a chevy 305 c.i. L69 high output v-8 painted Candy Burgundy, with many chrome accessories including 
billet pullys and realistic fan belts. Chrome dual port injector. Custom plug wires..
Chromed Master Brake Cylinder.

Body :

All doors, hood & trunk opened. C-piller was removed. Custom continental kit molded to the trunk, with wire wheel.
LS front clip was made by my self, with custon grill. Opened sunroof. Hood & Trunk open opposite of each other. 
Chrome foil moldings all around. Painted HOK Candy Burgundy with ghost graphics and a mural


Chassis:

Front suspension Chrome & Chrome foiled. Chrome painted mufflers. Cylinders & shocks are of the 70 monte carlo.
Chrome foiled gas tank. Ghost graphics on the frame..

Interior:

Started off with pink fur material for thr seat, door panels, and headliner. Front swivel seats. Custom steering wheel. 
Custom gauges. Dvd/cd player & cd's. Two t.v. screens, one in front & one in the rear. Custom made console with speakers 
on the sides. Kicker amp on the rear of console. Hydro switches also on the console. rear sub-woofers on the rear side panels 
with the lowrider magazine face in the centers. Custom foot pedals. And a Lifestyle plaque in the rear window.

Trunk:

Custom resin Continental kit cover housing a t.v. screen that flips up and down. 
Two pumps chromed with high presure dumps. Hydraulic steel tubes. All wired. 
Batteries are Optimas, wired and clamps. Inside trunk panels house some sub-woofers & speakers..


Wheels:

Wheels are Deep D's with custom made pegasus tires that I made smaller myself to look like 13's..


Extras:

Car plaque on rear window (lifestyles), DVD/CD car stereo, T.V.Screens, 
Custom steering wheel, Kicker amp,Lifestyle center caps on the rims.



So there it is guys.

THANX AND GOOD LUCK TO ALL OF YOU.

Mark Sanchez (Steelers #1)


p.s. I am deaf, have been deaf all my life which is going on now for 35 years..


----------



## steelers#1 (Sep 15, 2005)

Sorry guys, the first post came out twice..


----------



## steelers#1 (Sep 15, 2005)




----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

If you care to see any of the ride's posted here up close and personal then you need to hit this link  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=274147


----------



## steelers#1 (Sep 15, 2005)




----------



## steelers#1 (Sep 15, 2005)




----------



## steelers#1 (Sep 15, 2005)

*Going to the Las Vegas Super Show *


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

TIME IS UP NO MORE ENTRIE'S .............GOOD LUCK TO ALL OF THE BUILDER'S


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

Bump once more for judging


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

I just wan't to thank all the guy's who built these clean ass ride's. they all look real 
good, and no one will go away a loser. you all will get something.

we will have the final vote's on the build off in a few day's. 

THANK'S MR. BIGGS


----------

